# Fort Collins / Mulberry Pool / Open Pool Time



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

All,

There has been a slight change in management with Mulberry Pool. I am working diligently with them and I hope to have a weekly Wednesday night Open Pool Time from 8:30p - 10:30p. Some of the "normal" processes may change, for example, exactly how we pay/collect money, but I am confident that within a week or two we will again start rolling on Wednesday nights.

I will post again as soon as I know more.

Thanks, Lenny
970.481.7158


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks lenny!


----------



## BellaBoater (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks lenny! I felt like a junkie needing a fix yesterday when they told me it wasn't going to be happening...


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

All,

Spoke today with the key people at Mulberry and made some huge headway. It's all looking good, so keep the faith and we should be rolling soon. There has been a complete turn-over of the management of the pool so we are just working through all the details with the new key people. Thanks for your patience. 

More soon to follow.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Urgent Feedback Requested....*

All,

I got some things ironed out and I need to know if we would have six (6) paid boaters to commit to next Wednesday December 18th, 8:30p-10:30p or should we just start out on January 8th? If we start out on December 18th, there would be no sessions again until the 8th of January. So please let me know what everyone thinks;

Start December 18th, 8:30p-10:30p?

Start January 8th, 8:30p-10:30p?


Once I know what day we will start, I will send out another post with all the Pool Details, there are a few changes, but the cost will stay $8.50 per boater this year.

Thanks, Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't make it next week, Jan 8th works for me.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I would be there on the 18th, but not the 8th.

Have you gotten PMs (not pms, but... never mind), or am I the only person who would show up? I bet Nathan, spencer, and that little guy (andy or something) could make it.


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

I can be there with another boater


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

leif said:


> I would be there on the 18th, but not the 8th.
> 
> Have you gotten PMs (not pms, but... never mind), or am I the only person who would show up? I bet Nathan, spencer, and that little guy (andy or something) could make it.


Andy is his brother's name... but good try?


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm game for jan 8th. Can't make next wed


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll be there Dec 18th if they have it.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I think I could do the 18th.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday December 18th....IT'S ON!!!*

ALL,

We are set for next Wednesday, December 18th, to begin our winter pool play. Here are some details and changes to the process.....(PLEASE READ)


Wednesday Nights
8:30p - 10:30p (arrive by 8:15p to Pay your Fee)
$8.50 per person in the water (Boat or No Boat)
(spectators NOT entering the pool need not pay)

Next Session:
Wednesday January 8th.


PLEASE READ:

#1:
Myself and 2 Mulberry Employees will be on-site at 8:00pm each Wednesday. They are asking EVERYONE to try and arrive no later then 8:25pm each night to pay your fee. At 8:30p each Wednesday the Mulberry Cashier will be leaving, so that they don't need to continue paying another Employee and 1 Life Guard will remain. ANYONE arriving after 8:30p will need to pay ME and I will in turn insure Mulberry is paid. They DO NOT want any payment going to the remaining Life Guard after 8:30p, so if in doubt, look for me and I'll let you know who to pay.

#2:
We all need to pay EXTRA attention this year to insure that NOT A SINGLE BOAT enters the pool without first REMOVING ALL RIVER WATER. There will be hoses set up on the North End, like last year, BUT we need to insure we take a few extra minutes the first time to eliminate ANY residual River Water prior to entering the Pool. This would also include rinsing our boats near the pool so that the water does NOT drain back in the pool. The residual pool water needs to be drained OUTSIDE or if your boat is small enough they said use the Shower Drains. The biggest hurdle we had to overcome this year in working with the New Management is the assurance that ABSOLUTELY NO RIVER WATER EVER ENTERS THE POOL AND ALL BOATS ARE NEARLY SPOTLESS OF DIRT PRIOR TO ENTERING THE POOL!!! Apparently any cross-contamination with even the smallest amount of river water forms an algae that is extremely difficult to remove and the cost associated nearly made them decide to eliminate this benefit for us. Even if you don't agree with this "algae" argument...I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT, it doesn't matter if you agree or not, it is the position of the Mulberry Management and that is all that matters. I NEED EVERYONE'S HELP WITH THIS, PLEASE insure YOUR boat contains NO river water and is SUPER CLEAN, and PLEASE HELP ME watch and regulate ALL other boaters to do the same. IF we want to protect this incredible option of winter practice, we need to take this serious and help insure everyone else does also, because if not they will shut it down next year. This is a very reasonable demand, NO RIVER WATER AND SUPER CLEAN, and should be easy for us all to accommodate if we all play an active role from week to week. Thanks guys, just wanting to make sure this can be an on-going option from year to year for us.

#3:
Please disregard the "other" thread and use only this tread as we move forward. The other thread is named nearly the same, sorry, but this is the only thread I will be monitoring and/or updating.




If anyone has any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to text/call me any time.

Thanks everyone, see some of you next Wednesday the 18th.

Lenny
970.481.7158


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*CANCELLED - WEDNESDAY Dec 18th...*

ALL,

Sorry for the late notice but I just got word 5 minutes ago from the Mulberry Pool that due to employee sickness they must cancel tonight's Open Pool Time. They scrambled to re-arrange for us, without success, and wanted me to pass along their apology for the short notice and they are looking forward to the Open Pool Times in January.

NEXT OPEN POOL TIME:

Wednesday, January 8th. 
(Please read "changes to this years pool time" above.

Merry Christmas everyone, see you in January.

Lenny.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Lenny for making this happen!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday January 8th...IT'S ON!*

All,

We are set for our first Open Pool Time of the off-season. Here are a few things to remember....

8:30p - 10:30p
$8.50 per person in the water

Please arrive a few minutes before 8:30p and pay your fees to Anthony. 

Anyone arriving after Anthony leaves (~8:30p) please pay your fee to me (Lenny).

PLEASE insure your boat is CLEAN and contains NO RIVER WATER...and then help me to insure everyone else does the same.

See you tonight 

Lenny
970.481.7158


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday January 15th...its ON!*

All,

We are ON again for tonight, Wednesday January 15th. 

Thank you to everyone last week for making the extra effort to help clean boats and make the Mulberry Pool realize we appreciate the use of the pool and we are serious about doing what they have asked us to do.

Just a few items:

8:30p-10:30p

$8.50 per person in the water.
(Please bring cash if you can and the correct change if possible, this really helps everyone out).
(If arriving after Anthony leaves, ~8:35p, please pay Lenny).

ALL boats that were NOT there last week need to be rinsed out - NO River Water or crud in the Pool. All boats there were there last week, and have not seen the river since are good to go.

Thanks everyone, I don't really enjoy playing the enforcer, so I truly appreciate everyone's understanding that we are simply doing what Mulberry Pool Management has asked us to do in order to protect this benefit for the years to come.

See you tonight, Lenny
970.481.7158


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Paddlers: want some help tuning up your roll? Local kayak instructor, paddling bad ass, and all-around super nice guy Josh Oberleas﻿ has offered to provide free lessons to anyone wanting to learn or improve their roll. Josh is a certified instructor for RMOC in Salida, and He's looking to keep his instructing skills sharp through the winter. Lucky for us he's wintering in Fort Collins, and is a regular at the Wednesday night roll sessions. 
All you have to do take Josh up on his offer is show up and pay the entrance fee. It's a great opportunity to get top notch instruction - absolutely free! Everyone welcome!
Wednesday - 8:30 Mulberry Pool. 
Give me a shout with questions.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday January 22nd...its ON!*

All,

We are set for another open pool time tonight.

8:30p-10:30p

$8.50 per person in the water.
(Please bring cash if you can and the correct change if possible, this really helps everyone out).
(If arriving after Anthony leaves, ~8:35p, please pay Lenny).

If your boat has NOT been in the pool yet this year, PLEASE use the hose and do a thorough rinse OUTSIDE.

SPECIAL NOTE: Please see Dan's post immediately above about Josh Oberleas﻿'s offer of FREE Roll Lessons. This is a fantastic opportunity, thank you Josh for doing this.


See you tonight, Lenny


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there any gear available? My buddy doesnt have any of his stuff in foco at the moment.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Ty,*

Nice talking with you. If you let me know in advance, I most likely could arrange for some "extra" gear.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

All,

A pair of Goggles was left pool side last night, January 22nd, at our Open Pool Time. I have them in my possession, please let me know if they belong to you? I will bring them next Wednesday.

Thanks, Lenny.
970.481.7158


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday January 29th...its ON!*

All,

We are set for another open pool time tonight.

8:30p-10:30p

$8.50 per person in the water.
(Please bring cash if you can and the correct change if possible, this really helps everyone out).
(If arriving after Anthony leaves, ~8:35p, please pay Lenny).

If your boat has NOT been in the pool yet this year, PLEASE use the hose and do a thorough rinse OUTSIDE.

SPECIAL NOTE: Josh Oberleas﻿ will again be offering FREE Roll Lessons over the first hour. Josh is a certified instructor for RMOC in Salida, and this is a fantastic opportunity. Please ask for Josh, Dan or Lenny to find out more. Thanks Josh for doing this.

ALSO: I will have a pair of goggles that was left at last week's session, please see me to claim them.


See you tonight, Lenny
970.481.7158


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Wednesday February 5th - Cancelled

The Open Pool time for tomorrow night, Wednesday February 5th, is cancelled due to extreme cold weather. Thank you for your understanding.

Should be on for next week, but will post a confirmation prior.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Come on this was the first one I was going to finally make this winter!

I'll hope for one next week then.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Lenny, any word on tomorrow? If they're going to cancel due to moderate darkness, or persistent winter, or imminent valentine's day, let us know. I want to paddle.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone have a medium shiva, stomper 80 or karma medium that I could paddle this week or sometime soon? looking to get a new boat and would love to check one out soon.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Wednesday: February 12th...ITS ON!

We are good to go for tomorrow, Wednesday, even if it's dark and cold 

See you all tomorrow.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Wednesday February 19th...IT'S ON

We are good to go for tomorrow, Wednesday the 19th.

I will not be attending tomorrow, but Dan will be filling in for me, please give him a hand if you can.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday February 26th...IT'S ON*

We are good to go for tomorrow, Wednesday the 26th.

I will not be attending tomorrow, but Dan will be filling in for me, please give him a hand if you can.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday March 5th....IT'S ON*

We are good to go for tonight, Wednesday the 5th.

I will not be attending tomorrow, but Dan will be filling in for me, once again, please give him a hand if you can.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday March 12th....IT's ON!*

We are good to go for tonight....

Believe it or not, I will be there.

Thanks Dan for your help over the past couple of weeks.

See you all tonight, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday March 19th...IT'S ON!*

No break for Spring Break...

We are good to go for tonight, Wednesday March 19th.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Wednesday March 26th....IT'S ON!

We are good to go for tonight,

Wednesday March 26th.

See you tonight.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Wednesday March 26th....

Someone left an IR sprayskirt at the pool session last night. I have it and will bring it next week.

Please shoot me a text if it is yours.

970.481.7158

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday April 2nd....ITS ON!*

Wednesday April 2nd....IT'S ON!

We are good to go for tonight.

I will not be in attendance but Dan will be and he will be coordinating.

Thanks Dan, have a great night everyone.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday April 9th....IT'S ON!*

Wednesday April 9th....IT'S ON!

We are good to go for tonight.

I will not be in attendance but Dan will be and he will be coordinating.

Thanks Dan, have a great night everyone.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday April 16th....IT'S ON!*

Wednesday April 16th....IT'S ON!

We are good to go for tonight.

I may/not be in attendance but Dan will be and he will be potentially coordinating.

Thanks, have a great night everyone.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Wednesday Nights to END on 4/30/14.*

All,

We will be Ending the Wednesday Night Roll Sessions on April 30th.

This means there are only 2 nights left, the 23rd and the 30th.

Thanks to everyone that helped out. If you get a chance to tell the Mulberry Staff how grateful you are for their support, it would go a long way.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*The FINAL Night....*

All,

Tonight, Wednesday, April 30th. is the FINAL night for roll sessions.

Neither myself or Dan will be able to attend tonight, so please help the staff out if possible, setting-up and cleaning-up, this would be a huge help.

Thank you all for your support this year, and the Mulberry Rep. has stated we should be approved again for next Winter.

Have a great night and we will see you all on the River soon.

Lenny.


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,
I thought I saw a more updated thread about Mulberry Pool roll hours but can't find it now. Does anyone know if there will be any days/times for rolling in 2015?
Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

you wanted this one:http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/fort-collins-pool-time-mulberry-55406-3.html

wednesdays at 830, mulberry. Please be sure to rinse your boat prior to entering the pool!


----------



## rivotter (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

